# Catherine Zeta-Jones geht in Nervenklinik



## beachkini (14 Apr. 2011)

Schwere Zeiten für Catherine Zeta-Jones: Der Hollywoodstar lässt sich wegen manisch-depressiven Störungen in einer Nervenklinik behandeln. Das bestätigte ihr Sprecher der Promi-Plattform „People.com“. Die 41-jährige Ehefrau des krebskranken Oscar-Preisträgers Michael Douglas wolle sich für kurze Zeit in eine psychiatrische Klinik begeben. 

Die schöne Waliserin hat in den vergangenen Monaten viel durchmachen müssen. Im Januar hatte ihr 25 Jahre älterer Mann zwar öffentlich verkündet, er habe seinen Kehlkopfkrebs erfolgreich besiegt. Er hatte allerdings einen „sechsmonatigen Höllenritt“ hinter sich, wie er selber erzählte. Bei Chemotherapie und Strahlenbehandlung war Zeta-Jones stets an seiner Seite.

Auch der Ärger mit Stiefsohn Cameron wegen Drogenhandels dürfte an ihren Nerven gezerrt haben. „Nachdem sie sich mit all dem Stress des letzten Jahres auseinandersetzen musste, traf Catherine die Entscheidung, sich kurzfristig in eine psychiatrische Anstalt zu begeben, um ihre manisch-depressive Erkrankung behandeln zu lassen“ sagte der Sprecher der Oscar-Preisträgerin.

(source welt)


----------



## Chamser81 (15 Apr. 2011)

Da wünsche ich ihr wirklich gute Besserung denn sie ist eine ganz tolle Frau!


----------

